# GOLD AND CHROME WIRE WHEEL CLEANER



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HERE IT IS GUYS ONE OF THE BEST WIRE RIM CLEANERS ON THE MARKET YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS

1 FOR 20 SHIPPED 
2 FOR 30 SHIPPED
3 FOR 40 SHIPPED

*5 FOR 55 SHIPPED*

*100 Shipped for a case of 12*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

12 A BOTTLE PICKED UP IN MADERA OR LOS BANOS CA


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm using it too...lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Is this the same stuff that dayton sells just in a different bottle?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

This is the original one I dont think the one is the black bottle works as good


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 18 2009, 09:30 AM~14227066
> *This is the original one I dont think the one is the black bottle works as good
> *


I was actually referring to the pink bottle


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HAVE NOT SEEN THAT YET


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

the one dayton sells is in a differend bottle not that white one!!! i saw it yesterday i hve a dayton dealer arround the corner


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This is good cleaner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 18 2009, 09:07 AM~14227318
> *I was actually referring to the pink bottle
> *



That is literaly actually "Meguires All Wheel Cleaner" its total garbage. Same bottle different sticker :uh:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

how man OZ is the bottle?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

32 oz


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is by far the best cleaner you can possibly use on Wire wheels. Jus spray it on- let it sit for JUS A LITTLE BIT and the power wash it off. Ive been using this on gold wheels for years upon years.. The key is to jus not it sit for TO LONG on the wheels or it will DISTURB the finish. 

GOOD PRICES DELTORO :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WORKS KILLER


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

This stuff works the best, by far :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

yup best stuff on the market for wire rims


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

100 shipped for a case of 12


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey I hear this shits the best let me know how to order or pay for 2 bottles thanks


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: yo serge. i need a couple more bottles. wuts good?


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

where do we pay and how many bottles do u have?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Nov 11 2009, 10:38 PM~15640300
> *where do we pay and how many bottles do u have?
> *


you can pay paypal or call with card info I have cases :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15639192
> *:biggrin:  yo serge. i need a couple more bottles. wuts good?
> *


sup how many you need :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts my price on 4 picked up


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 12 2009, 08:51 AM~15643004
> *  wuts my price on 4 picked up
> *


4 for 36 picked up 

or 1 case for 85


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2009, 01:19 AM~15641493
> *you can pay paypal or call with card info I have cases :biggrin:
> *


do u ship to 60073 and what is your paypal account i would probably get 2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Yea I ship paypal is [email protected]


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:43 PM~15661675
> *:biggrin:
> *


I need to take some to my dads he should have some there by next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

My 2 bottles came today great shipping on a sweet deal thanks


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15659617
> *Yea I ship paypal is [email protected]
> *


sent you the money let me know if u got it and if you need any info. i ordered 2 bottles


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Nov 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15667364
> *sent you the money let me know if u got it and if you need any info. i ordered 2 bottles
> *


i just got them, thanks. quick shipping


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt plenty more


----------



## 305 Rob (Dec 2, 2014)

What's up bro. Im looking to buy some chrome and gold wire wheel cleaner. How much


----------



## 305 Rob (Dec 2, 2014)

For a couple of bottles


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This topic is 5 years old lol


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> This topic is 5 years old lol


X2 they don't check the date or something lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

People dont read period have u ever ran a for sale add?? People askin questions that are answered already


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> People dont read period have u ever ran a for sale add?? People askin questions that are answered already


 Shoot me a price for 3 bottles shipped


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Shoot me a price for 3 bottles shipped



Lmao


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I still have some bottles British Wire Wheel Gold and Chrome cleaner.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> I still have some bottles British Wire Wheel Gold and Chrome cleaner.


U sellin any


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> I still have some bottles British Wire Wheel Gold and Chrome cleaner.


How much ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Toothpaste, toothpaste is all you need. Chrome or gold it's the best cleaner out there. Trust me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I have a case


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats good to get brake grime off the rear of wheels that are chrome and gold?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats good to get brake grime off the rear of wheels that are chrome and gold?


sandblaster


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Any rust


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Whats good to get brake grime off the rear of wheels that are chrome and gold?


Toothpaste, why isn't anyone listening....

I'm cleaning all my gold spokes and nipples that are caked rightnow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

KERRBSS said:


> Toothpaste, why isn't anyone listening....
> 
> I'm cleaning all my gold spokes and nipples that are caked rightnow


ive used that to clean gold jewely. i guess if u cherish your wheels enuff u can use it to clean gold on wheels. just remember this gold is electroplated, not solid gold. and can only do so much for it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Any rust


Yes after I sandblasted them there rusty as fuck what now?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> Toothpaste, why isn't anyone listening....
> 
> I'm cleaning all my gold spokes and nipples that are caked rightnow


I will give that a try


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I will give that a try


I have pics of the before and after on my Instagram. Tooth brush and tooth paste.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> I have pics of the before and after on my Instagram. Tooth brush and tooth paste.


I dont have instagram.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn that's crazy shit bro. Always some trick or the trade somewhere.


----------

